# Sage db basket dosings



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Previously i had been dosing 16g with the gaggia classic double basket and this seemed to work well for a short black americano or flat white for myself and a long white americano for the mrs who prefers a weaker brew.

Now i have the sage db which is producing great coffee but seems to take around 19g -21g in the double. Its more like my old gaggia triple. This is ok for me but with 250ml cups i cant make it weak enough for hers.

I experimented with the single basket today and found that anything less than 13g tamps down too low

My point is the sage single basket is much bigger than any other single baskets ive seen before and ive started using the single for both of us unless im doing a larger mug for myself


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

I've always struggled making a weaker latte for the Mrs, I dabbled with the single basket but couldn't never seem to get it right without messing around with my grind. So I end up dosing 18g in the double basket and just run the extraction for less time. A waste of coffee but means a smaller shot drawn at the right rate.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just spoon a bit of the espresso out before pouring the milk , rather than ruining the ratio / extraction .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or get a bigger cup and add more milk, or split the shot using spouts .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A single shot in a 250ml cup....warm beige milk


----------

